# Tomb Raider sur iPhone / iPod Touch



## S.R.E.E.N. (11 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, Pensez vous que Tomb Raider sur le téléphone et le PDA d'Apple soit une bonne idée ?

Pour ma part, ça serai exellent si Tomb Raider serai sur iPhone. 
L'iPhone / iPod Touch est pour moi la meilleur console portable. 
Avec les capacités graphiques, ça ressemblerai à TR4 / TR5 et avec l'accéléromètre, on pourra déplacer Lara et utiliser l'écran multitouch pour les gestes ... 

Qu'en pensez vous ?



Khyu : discussion déplacée dans la section appropriée.


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2009)

Ben oui, ça serait bien, mais un portage de ce type demande beaucoup de temps et surtout beaucoup d'argent.

Tomb Raider est en plus une licence qui ne rapporte plus maintenant, donc peu de chance de voir un portage de ce titre aujourd'hui.

Peut-être dans 10 ans avec le côté nostalgique de la chose.


----------

